
ROILA - a spoken language for robots - jashmenn
http://roila.org/
======
Rhapso
Are we sure an optimized version of Esperanto or some other already real
language is not a better fix for this?

------
Fedons
I don't really like approaches like this one. It's the technology that should
be adapted to humans, not the contrary.

------
jff
Well, the sociology brigade has already arrived to explain how the inclusion
of gendered pronouns is a deplorable, sexist act.

I love the Liberal Arts department.

~~~
kevinpet
The inclusion of gendered pronouns is stupid, especially given that this is a
language for talking to robots. Is a robot he, she or it? A virtual assistant
modeled on the master? A female game avatar of a male human? What if the
software developer's judgment differs from the user?

When you're going for unambiguous, "oh, and of course pronouns need to
indicate sex", is not a good start.

~~~
Avshalom
it also runs into the problem that the page claims all nouns are non gendered,
but there's no non gendered pronoun to refer to them with.

